# How to Change Eprom setting on Oki C5200 for a white toner printer



## mrnichols (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello,

I have an Oki C5200 laser printer that I have taken the black toner drum and cartridge out and have a new drum and white toner in it.

How do I change the eprom settings so that it is reading as a white toner printer CMYW instead of CMYK so that I can get white and black to print for transfers

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mrnichols said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an Oki C5200 laser printer that I have taken the black toner drum and cartridge out and have a new drum and white toner in it.
> 
> ...


I don't think anybody has cracked the firmware to do what you are asking for. I have been trying to figure out myself for years but to no avail. I own C5200NE with k toner/drum set filled with white toner. I do 2 pass printing to include white of the artwork. But it is subject to registration issue. I can do single pass but it does not emulate what a CMYW printer does. It will only add white toner where it is needed. CMYW printer driver floods the color image with white toner which is more susceptible to cracking because of excessive toner layers. 

The attached file shows how I do it with Photoshop.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

You do need to print the black a second time after removing the white toner.
What is your application? I can help you make this easier for you.
The paper stock or film weight will help overcome any registration printing as well as a aligator clip to secure the multi purpose tray from moving side ways.
AL 1-908-213-2830


----------

